# Some Reflections Over a Pipe



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 27, 2021)

I just stumbled over this, and thought some here might enjoy it:


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 27, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I just stumbled over this, and thought some here might enjoy it:



I use to smoke cigarettes and miss it like hell. But I hope to pick up a pipe and smoke organic [maybe grown myself] tobacco. Late in life, Tolkien said he could not write unless he had his pipe with him. 

I as well associate books, middle earth, and Tolkien with pipes.


----------



## grendel (Feb 27, 2021)

Not necessarily on topic: I've never known a pipe-smoker, but my dad smoked cigars all my young life. To this day, whenever I smell a cigar I am instantly 8 years old and I think of him. 🙂


----------



## Halasían (Apr 1, 2021)

I tended to smoke sinsemilla and hashish in a pipe in the early-mid 70's. 
'Gandalf's' was a headshop on 'the Ave' near the University of Washington, and yes, they sold some awesome handmade Wizard pipes.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah, a roommate "borrowed" one of my pipes, for a pot-smoking session, back in the 70's -- the ruination of a good pipe.

Anyway, here's another Tolkien post from the old fellow:





Speaking of ruination, I wince a little every time he pulls out his Zippo -- he must have gotten used to the taste of lighter fluid mixed in with the tobacco.

Edit: Why do I keep thinking of Doctor Zaius? 🤔


----------



## Halasían (Apr 2, 2021)

Yep, made use of a U.S. Army issue olive drab lighter with the pipe-fitting one of my Vietnam veteran cousins left with me after a pipe-smoking session behind the garage.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 3, 2021)

Never smoked a pipe, but I did collect Zippo lighters for a while.
And btw, that black thing to the right of the "Hong Kong" one at the top left is not an original Zippo, but a South Korean forgery called "Zip-One."


----------



## Halasían (Nov 25, 2021)

Today's Reflection Over A Pipe...

Old Toby and Longbottom Leaf... why is Saruman all over Gandalf's case about smoking the halfling's pipeweed when it was he who was getting it a bargain rates from Lotho and dealing it?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 25, 2021)

Dealing it? To whom? 🤔


----------



## Halasían (Mar 22, 2022)

...to Dunlandings? Maybe it was part of the wizardry in the creation of the Uruk Hai?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Halasían (Apr 29, 2022)

> Some Reflections Over a Pipe


----------

